# I've taken all i could just want out



## Amy6789 (9 mo ago)

Why do women continue to put their self in situations thats not healthy. I'm in a marriage that I most definitely need to get out of at this point. He doesn't like to work, we have 4 children. He will have a job work 2 weeks or a month to get a check then quit. We have been homeless before. Its like taking care of another child. He always blame me and say I'm the problem, but a man suppose to take care of home kids should see that from their father. Its draining because I've had to pick up different shifts to make ends meet. I also have health issues. Bipolar depression and anxiety. He talks about my issues saying I'm crazy and I need help, because I want a husband that is consistent and take care of home. He lack responsibility. He gets mad when I don't want to have sex or give him oral although I never recieve it. I've had jaw pain and he still insisted I give him oral. I'm starting to think I'm just somebody he can manipulate. I don't feel confident in myself anymore. My hair is falling out, matted, my skin has gotten bad, my mental is not okay. I'm afraid of asking for help because of being judged or turned down. He thinks I nag to much but I've dealt with so much from him. I've known him for 11 years, married for 3 with 4 beautiful kids. He's not sensitive to my needs, he treats me more of an enemy than his wife. My kids are the only ones who make me feel special. I want out of this marriage now. Am I wrong for wanting a better partner? Like I feel like ****.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Nope, you aren't wrong in the least for what you are asking for. Sounds to me like he is the crazy one for refusing to support his wife and children.i say it's time to drop dead weight like this from your life. And the next time he asks for sex, say I am sorry but I only have sex with men and not boys.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, he's no husband or father. If he were truly a man, he'd be taking care of his responsibilities, but he clearly is NOT doing that at all.
I think you should at least consult a lawyer and see what child support/custody and finances will look like in a divorce.

HE is trying to turn around his insecurities and lack of responsibility as if it's YOUR problem -- he is just trying to manipulate you. Seems like you are heading in the right direction.....


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Amy6789 said:


> Why do women continue to put their self in situations thats not healthy. I'm in a marriage that I most definitely need to get out of at this point. He doesn't like to work, we have 4 children. He will have a job work 2 weeks or a month to get a check then quit. We have been homeless before. Its like taking care of another child. He always blame me and say I'm the problem, but a man suppose to take care of home kids should see that from their father. Its draining because I've had to pick up different shifts to make ends meet. I also have health issues. Bipolar depression and anxiety. He talks about my issues saying I'm crazy and I need help, because I want a husband that is consistent and take care of home. He lack responsibility. He gets mad when I don't want to have sex or give him oral although I never recieve it. I've had jaw pain and he still insisted I give him oral. I'm starting to think I'm just somebody he can manipulate. I don't feel confident in myself anymore. My hair is falling out, matted, my skin has gotten bad, my mental is not okay. I'm afraid of asking for help because of being judged or turned down. He thinks I nag to much but I've dealt with so much from him. I've known him for 11 years, married for 3 with 4 beautiful kids. He's not sensitive to my needs, he treats me more of an enemy than his wife. My kids are the only ones who make me feel special. I want out of this marriage now. Am I wrong for wanting a better partner? Like I feel like ****.


No, your husband is abusive! He is financially abusing you and mentally and emotionally abusing you with his behaviour. Time to get your ducks in a row and consider divorce. Seek a lawyer and see what your options are. Without him, u will have one less mouth to feed and can get yourself on track to heal and make a good life for yourself and the kids. He sounds like a real loser, that you should lose as soon as possible.


----------

